# Cinny after Dental and mom's chiro



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Okay, Okay, I know....THIS VIDEO SUCKS. But, we can at least see Cin's rhythm, lack of head tossing and in some instances my seat.

Cinny had his Dental a little over a week ago. I've been going to a chiro, it turns out MY hips are really messed up. I have one side higher than the other and slightly twisted. How that happened is beyond me, but it's no wonder I always feel like my saddle/horse is crooked. It is being fixed, and I have been having some very lovely, balanced rides to show for it. I have also started reading a book called "Feeling Dressage" by Ruth Sabine Schaefer. It has led to a few more "seat" adjustments that I think have helped. 

I had nobody to film, so I tried my tripod. I think I'll stick with waiting for people to video. 

I see improvement, I see a lot more work ahead. You may need to do "full screen" although it may get a little fuzzy. Like I said, it sucks. Excuse the noise, a fellow border tied plastic bags, tarps, etc to the side of the arena where the camera was in order to help de-sensitize her horse to the wind blowing them.

A fraction from today's warm up


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Just Bumpin UP


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

I can't watch the video as I'm on my phone but I will critique when I get on my laptop.

However, I hope you realize that your hips are not actually "messed up". Every single person has one leg that is slightly longer than the other, it usually occurs because one femur is longer. A chiro will commonly tell people that this has something to do with your hip alignment, and unless you have had a traumatic injury to your hip...you can not have messed up, misaligned hips and still walk, ride, etc. They tell you with "re-alignment" sessions, they can fix your messed up hips, but in reality they cannot "fix" this problem as there really isn't anything wrong! They would have to break bones, etc to make you perfectly even! 

Also, that "poping" noise you hear when they crack you isn't your joints being "put back into place" or "re-aligned". They are simply just released built up air in the muscle cartilage, like how you do when you crack your knucles. Your not re-aligning or fixing any problem, just releasing air! 

Haha sorry for the huge rant, I just spent the past week researching how chiropractic, acupuncture and supplement therapy operate soley through the placebo effect.  So chances are you are feeling you are probably riding better because you think you should be!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

blush said:


> I can't watch the video as I'm on my phone but I will critique when I get on my laptop.
> 
> However, I hope you realize that your hips are not actually "messed up". Every single person has one leg that is slightly longer than the other, it usually occurs because one femur is longer. A chiro will commonly tell people that this has something to do with your hip alignment, and unless you have had a traumatic injury to your hip...you can not have messed up, misaligned hips and still walk, ride, etc. They tell you with "re-alignment" sessions, they can fix your messed up hips, but in reality they cannot "fix" this problem as there really isn't anything wrong! They would have to break bones, etc to make you perfectly even!
> 
> ...


sorry but i have to disagree, my shoulders were over an inch different in height and after chiro im now even, how is that placebo ??

OP have you thought of shortening your stirrups ?


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

^^ just my opinion! Not saying it's 100% true, just something to think about.  I was all for chiro before I read through studies and stuff about how it's not all cracked up to be. Just my opinion, take it or leave it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Actually, they did xrays, if you saw them you would know what I mean. My spine from the waist down looks deformed. It's to the point that if after a month of massage therapy and special exercises (not manipulation) the muscles don't start strengthening enough to start taking the pressure off, he wants me to go to an orthopedic for better evaluation and treatment.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

But let's please get off the topic of chiropractors. For those who saw my video about a week ago, I'd like to know if they see improvement in Cinny's stride as well as my seat from what you can see of it. My posting sucks, I think I need to tweak stirrup length a bit more. Tomorrow my Webber that I ordered should arrive and no more playing with ancient stretched out leathers.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Bump, anybody else have any comments not related to chiropractors?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I think your posting needs to be slower.. it looks like you're both chasing each other along in the trot. Slower posting, and encourage your horse to stretch. Have you tried combing the reins or riding on a loose rein?
Also.. your horse isn't balancing around those corners very well.. you should try sitting to the outside a little bit with your inside leg tapping his barrel over until he can learn to balance himself. 

I would spend more time walking in your warm up. At least 8 minutes of solid walk work. Do circles at the walk, leg yields on and off the track a few times, change rein, serpentines. All without rein direction.. just leg.

Then when you pick up the trot, make sure you half halt to re-balance him and let him know what's coming. Timing is important.. the trot is a 2 beat gait.. both legs moving diagonally. So you need to ask for that trot with the right timing else he'll probably rush into it or take awhile to get sorted. 

Then trot allll over the arena.. slowly. As slowly as you can. YOU determine speed.. not the horse. If the horse is just running around trotting.. and you're posting really quickly to keep up, that's only going to make him faster and more unbalanced and that's kind of what I saw.
Slow posting, longer rein. Stay on the rail 2 laps.. then serpentines, circles, change of direction. 

Then once you get that nice trot going, then you can add some leg and ask your horse for a bigger trot but still post slowly. Your horse will just add more hind power.

Then once you have that.. same thing. Do figures. Mix it up.. then break into a canter for a few strides.. back to trot.. canter... back to trot, then canter and stay there for a longer period of time.

Warm up is that.. warming up the horse. If you just speed through the warmup.. then your horse isn't going to be at his best, you won't be warmed up either and will get tired, stiff, and possibly more sore, and the work won't look "together."

I say this all with a smile on my face, as I am just trying to help.

I can't really see anything going on with your seat as it's so far away, but I guarantee if you warm up properly, your seat will definitely improve. That and walk without your stirrups (I'd advise only walk now until that trot becomes a lot slower and more put together.)


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I think your posting needs to be slower.. it looks like you're both chasing each other along in the trot. Slower posting, and encourage your horse to stretch. Have you tried combing the reins or riding on a loose rein?
> Also.. your horse isn't balancing around those corners very well.. you should try sitting to the outside a little bit with your inside leg tapping his barrel over until he can learn to balance himself.
> 
> I would spend more time walking in your warm up. At least 8 minutes of solid walk work. Do circles at the walk, leg yields on and off the track a few times, change rein, serpentines. All without rein direction.. just leg.
> ...



Thank you so much. I understand what you are saying. This is just a small fraction of our warm up, but I think you are right that I raced into the trot and circles entirely too soon. Posting is a HUGE thing that I need to work on. We did a bit better today (my camera slipped and I got a lovely, in focus video of the arena ceiling).

Todays work consisted of working on my posting. I readjusted my stirrups but they either seem too long or too short. Tomorrow my webbers should arrive and I will have to start all over with getting just the right fit but I think it will be much better in the long run. Today once we got a slower rhythem I worked on trying to get him to relax and stretch the reins out of my hands while supporting his inside shoulder. It needs a lot more work.

I also worked on hands. Tomorrow I am thinking of trying the "yarn trick." Someone told me to attach yarn to the bit and use that for reins and practice not letting it break in order to soften hands and cues. Of course I'll still have the regular reins, but they will be dropped.

And yes, I do feel like I'm chasing after his trot!! I never really thought of it that way before. Definitely something to keep in mind.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> Thank you so much. I understand what you are saying. This is just a small fraction of our warm up, but I think you are right that I raced into the trot and circles entirely too soon. Posting is a HUGE thing that I need to work on. We did a bit better today (my camera slipped and I got a lovely, in focus video of the arena ceiling).
> 
> Todays work consisted of working on my posting. I readjusted my stirrups but they either seem too long or too short. Tomorrow my webbers should arrive and I will have to start all over with getting just the right fit but I think it will be much better in the long run. Today once we got a slower rhythem I worked on trying to get him to relax and stretch the reins out of my hands while supporting his inside shoulder. It needs a lot more work.
> 
> ...


Yeah I noticed when you lunged him (in the other video) that he was seeking the bit and stretching on his own.. then he felt the edge of the lunge and he threw his head up. So I think maybe you should try riding with really loose reins, and when you feel him getting chasey, put more weight down the insides of your legs (slow the post down, by stretching down into those legs) or take him into some figures (small 10m circles help) but make sure when you do that, you are supporting him (meaning no leaning into the turns)

I recognized it because I used to do it  my horse didn't know what a half halt was and so I'd have to keep up with him (trot) at first because he was panicking and eventually he'd settle down and I'd be able to set the tempo. It's a habit that you slowly work on fixing. When he tries to lead, kindly remind him you are in charge.

But I recommend combing the reins to help him with contact. Do it at a halt and softly at first. Then build on walking, trotting, and hopefully by canter you guys will be set.

I can see you both so close to getting that working relationship going.. just a hair away!

Have you ever been lunged on him? I think that would help a lot with the posting. Do you have someone experienced (like a trainer?) that can help with that?


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Have you ever been lunged on him? I think that would help a lot with the posting. Do you have someone experienced (like a trainer?) that can help with that?


I haven't been lunged on him, but I've been lunged on a lesson horse. I don't really have a trainer because for some reason trainers don't like to come to my stable (there used to be a lot of drama with the BO's wife and most don't know they divorced and she's gone). I think my husband can handle the lunge line. My daughter is getting there but she is timid and Cinny knows how to "work" her.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> I haven't been lunged on him, but I've been lunged on a lesson horse. I don't really have a trainer because for some reason trainers don't like to come to my stable (there used to be a lot of drama with the BO's wife and most don't know they divorced and she's gone). I think my husband can handle the lunge line. My daughter is getting there but she is timid and Cinny knows how to "work" her.


Just be careful.. I'm sure your husband is experience but horses act a lot differently being lunged with a person on top. I'd stick to walk and trot for the first few times, then canter if it's going well


----------



## robohog (Nov 24, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Just be careful.. I'm sure your husband is experience but horses act a lot differently being lunged with a person on top. I'd stick to walk and trot for the first few times, then canter if it's going well


All i gotta do is hold the rope right?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

robohog said:


> All i gotta do is hold the rope right?


Yes, and you have to help her if she gets into trouble. You decide how big the lunging circle is, when to make it smaller, and sometimes you can give her something to work on or point out something that she could be doing better. 

Just for both of you, keep it short. 30 mins tops as it can be a lot of work as I'm sure you both know 

Good luck


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

sky what do you mean by comb the reins ?


----------



## robohog (Nov 24, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Yes, and you have to help her if she gets into trouble. You decide how big the lunging circle is, when to make it smaller, and sometimes you can give her something to work on or point out something that she could be doing better.
> 
> Just for both of you, keep it short. 30 mins tops as it can be a lot of work as I'm sure you both know
> 
> Good luck


Ya right like i can do any of that! one time in watching cinnys whinny get a lesson and the trainer says "yes! much better!" i say "i dident see anything different! Looks the same to me!"


----------



## robohog (Nov 24, 2011)

gypsygirl said:


> sky what do you mean by comb the reins ?


Like she said comb the reins!! lol


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

i agree with the lunge lesson, they are sooo helpful!!! and i would definitely try to get a good trainer coming out since the barn drama has calmed  i love horse people but drama does come with the territory


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

gypsygirl said:


> sky what do you mean by comb the reins ?


Let me try to explain this as best as I can.

WARNING: Do not exceed amount of time combing the reins... your horse WILL get addicted to it.. it's like a belly rub for a dog. :lol:

Basically you're sitting on a horse. You have one rein in each hand. You're looking down at the reins. you're going to put both reins into one hand now. 
Bend at the waist, reach down and grasp the reins as close to your horse as possible without compromising your seat (meaning tipping on your seat bones.) Then you'll take your free hand, tuck your pinky and ring finger into your palm so you have 3 digits now. One rein will go between the pointer and middle finger, the other rein will go between the thumb and the pointer. Gently slide your hand (that you placed) towards the buckle of the reins. When you get to the end, hold the buckle (that is the release.)
Now switch hands, reach down, the comb them up. Start off slow as possible.. then get a little quicker over time when your horse starts to react (relax jaw, lick and chew, stretch down.)

AGAIN, do not overdue it. Only stop once you get results.

Note: Palms down = stretch down
Palms up = bring the head up

For Cinny... palms down.

I was going to include a video but youtube took down the good one....





robohog said:


> Ya right like i can do any of that! one time in watching cinnys whinny get a lesson and the trainer says "yes! much better!" i say "i dident see anything different! Looks the same to me!"


Oh but you can!  You can see if her butt is making air time in the saddle, and when it's not. Or when her horse is making ugly faces, and when he's down and peaceful. It won't be as hawk eyed as a trainer but you definitely could help her out


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

gypsygirl said:


> sorry but i have to disagree, my shoulders were over an inch different in height and after chiro im now even, how is that placebo ??
> 
> *OP have you thought of shortening your stirrups ?[/QUOTE*]
> 
> ...


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, sure fixed the head tossing problem! I agree with others. Your posting rhythm is good, but the tempo is too quick. Slow down your posting and get your horse to come back to you. You've got plenty of forward, just need to harness it a bit and put it together. I also to the rein contact exercise, but I use very light bungee cords instead of yarn. The give and take of the bungee helps me feel the consistency of the contact better.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Getting a horse to slow down with your tempo is difficult. Mine wants to go at hers and we spent much of today doing half halts.

Anyway...enough about me and my problems....

To work with your hands, I remember in another post that someone (think it was actually Puck) suggested that when you post, touch the pommel with your pinkies and keep them there. It really helps to give an idea about where your hands should be when posting and also how the seat is independent of the hands. This little trick has done wonders for my hands and softening them up.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> Thank you so much. I understand what you are saying. This is just a small fraction of our warm up, but I think you are right that I raced into the trot and circles entirely too soon. Posting is a HUGE thing that I need to work on. We did a bit better today (my camera slipped and I got a lovely, in focus video of the arena ceiling).
> 
> Todays work consisted of working on my posting. I readjusted my stirrups but they either seem too long or too short. Tomorrow my webbers should arrive and I will have to start all over with getting just the right fit but I think it will be much better in the long run. Today once we got a slower rhythem I worked on trying to get him to relax and stretch the reins out of my hands while supporting his inside shoulder. It needs a lot more work.
> 
> ...


 
I will be interested to hear how the yarn thing goes. I should like to try that myself.

The feeling of chasing after the horse is perhaps that you are behind the motion a milisecond, and it's part of having your legs out too far in front. It makes it hard for you to come back down into the saddle softly.
I notied at the canter you got behind his motion at one point (not all the time, but near the end of this canter going left) and you were bopping the saddle with your backside . That can be from stiffening up and ending up behind the motion.

These are all thing I need to work on , too, if it makes you feel any better. ONe of these days I'll post me "trying" to ride Zulu and you can yuk it up good.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

You know what might work? Doing the downbeat of the posting in slow motion. You have to really engage your core to slow down the pull of gravity, but sometimes that wakes up the horse that you're asking for something up there. 

I forgot about the pinky thing. That did work well. I really need to write these little tricks down.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

BaileyJo said:


> Getting a horse to slow down with your tempo is difficult. Mine wants to go at hers and we spent much of today doing half halts.


It's not so much tempo.. it's more weight down the insides of your leg, making it more difficult for the horse to just full speed ahead because you are controlling the movement of the shoulder/stifle. But the tempo does play its role. Takes a looot of core engaging.. 

But great trick with the pinky.. I'll have to try that.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks guys for the advice. I will try the pinky thing after I work on making my hands lighter and more still (hence the yarn trick). I think we are on our way to getting a good connection.

I also agree about my lower leg. I remember when I was younger I would ride on trail, bareback, cantering and feel like I wasn't even holding on with my legs at all. It was all balance with legs, core, everything balanced and moving with the horse. I so wish I could get back to that soon..... It felt perfect.


----------

